# What should drivers use/carry for their own protection?



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Drivers should carry anything their state legally allows, although for almost all situations one would only need a stun gun or pepper spray.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I have an old wrecker bar that I take everywhere with me that I tuck between the seat jam and the floor lip. It's easy to access, and I can use the excuse of 'I work as an auto tech' if the cops come rolling. I also carry a short scythe knife in a underbelt holster. There's also a nice, heavy mag light in my center console that does well for a nice beating. I haven't had to use one of them yet though. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Besides pepper spray, I keep a box cutter in my car.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Drivers should carry anything their state legally allows, although for almost all situations one would only need a stun gun or pepper spray.


I only worry about pepper spray or mace coming back into the car during a scuffle if you can't get into the open enough or if it's a sticky situation and you can't get a window or something open.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I only worry about pepper spray or mace coming back into the car during a scuffle if you can't get into the open enough or if it's a sticky situation and you can't get a window or something open.


Good point! That's why I'd use my box cutter first!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

A valid insurance policy that works in your state for rideshare


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

a mean right hook


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> A valid insurance policy that works in your state for rideshare


And make sure to have a life insurance policy on the side for when you're carjacked with nothing to defend yourself with.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I only worry about pepper spray or mace coming back into the car during a scuffle if you can't get into the open enough or if it's a sticky situation and you can't get a window or something open.


True. Using pepper spray in enclosed environments will have a nasty effect. I'd say a stun gun will do the trick to buy some time and exit the vehicle. Once outside, it's free game. I doubt any sane person would continue to fight after getting zapped because that shit hurts like hell.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> True. Using pepper spray in enclosed environments will have a nasty effect. I'd say a stun gun will do the trick to buy some time and exit the vehicle. Once outside, it's free game. I doubt any sane person would continue to fight after getting zapped because that shit hurts like hell.


Oh, I know. I've seen people lose consciousness, control of bowel functions, all kinds of cool and fun stuff. Lol I'm all for stun guns and tasers being used in self defense.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Oh, I know. I've seen people lose consciousness, control of bowel functions, all kinds of cool and fun stuff. Lol I'm all for stun guns and tasers being used in self defense.


The difference is stun guns are a pain compliance tool and Tasers are neuromuscular incapacitors. I've been stunned and tased, and I'll take the Taser over the stun gun any day of the week. Stun guns are really cheap and you could pick one up for a few bucks. Tasers cost close to a thousand dollars.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I only worry about pepper spray or mace coming back into the car during a scuffle if you can't get into the open enough or if it's a sticky situation and you can't get a window or something open.


That's why you get the gel versions (for indoors) & not aerosol (for outdoors).


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.

Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.

If you DO carry, make sure it's something a D.A. cant win a case against you. Such as: Table salt (in the eyes it is a MF'er), Shampoo (green, looks like a caustic acid), a bag of sand (in the eyes again).

Do NOT carry knife, gun, wasp spray, blunt force trauma object, bear mace, etc. You WILL be prosecuted.

If pax assaulting you with knife or other lethal force, just step on the gas like Jack Nicholson in One Flew Over the Cookoos Nest (you know what I mean) like you are willing to die with your assailant. Only thing thing that scares a criminal is a crazy person who has cracked (or someone convincingly acting like same).


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I've been stunned and tased


Please continue



EphLux said:


> bear mace


ahahahaha


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> Please continue


Training classes, nothing major.



EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


Say whaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Some places actually require you to have a taze/stun gun used on you before they permit you to purchase one.



EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


Lolwut?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaa?


"Oh I see you have no car seat there fella"

Cancel
Bear mace the mother, father and child...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I carry a tune. ? And a great big smile ☺

I desecrate situations before they become major. I avoid bad areas (know your market) after dark or entirely. I size up my pax before I unlock the doors - can't walk a straight line? Not getting in.

When all else fails I have a nice hot sauce and a "rainbow dispenser" ? on the metric system with 9 rainbows ready. ?



merryon2nd said:


> I only worry about pepper spray or mace coming back into the car during a scuffle if you can't get into the open enough or if it's a sticky situation and you can't get a window or something open.


They have decent gel or straight shooting hot sauce 

I have sprayed mine several times just to see the stream, it's very direct and goes about five feet. It would take a lot of wind to blow back - manufactures take that into consideration.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I use my hulk fists as protection


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I use my hulk fists as protection


I just whip out that big 10 inch and they all run away.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> True. Using pepper spray in enclosed environments will have a nasty effect. I'd say a stun gun will do the trick to buy some time and exit the vehicle. Once outside, it's free game. I doubt any sane person would continue to fight after getting zapped because that shit hurts like hell.


Going back to my thread on my overly sophisticated ride, I love the fact that it has a proximity locking / engine stop function. Exit and run.

Let's be real, this is a dangerous gig. If you have a rainbow / hug dispensing device, train often and don't be an idiot. Not everyone needs to be offered extra sprinkles.

Treat every ping as high risk, particularly after dark. Trust your gut. Something doesn't feel right? Leave, immediately. None of this "shuffle" nonsense, a few bucks waiting for a timer? Nah.

Compliancy is the issue. I was almost robbed one night, just accepted the ping blindly without thinking about the area. He saw my camera and bailed. Body language was indicating that it was about to be on like Donkey Kong.

Like my pal @Pax Collector said, follow your state's laws. Be smart, be safe.



Mista T said:


> I just whip out that big 10 inch and they all run away.


You must be popular ??


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> They have decent gel or straight shooting hot sauce :wink:
> 
> I have sprayed mine several times just to see the stream, it's very direct and goes about five feet. It would take a lot of wind to blow back - manufactures take that into consideration.


Aww, I know. lol
But I've always been a more hands on person. It's a product of how and where I grew up. I guess its the thought process that if I feel the damage being done, and no damage happening, then I'm in good shape. I get nervous about leaving my safety to something that can run out, or freeze up, or jam, or just somehow not work out in some way.
That being said, of course, I'm far from a nervous person, and hold my own well with words as well as fists.
Its a weird thought process, but there's a lot of us in the neighborhood with that kind of complex.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Aww, I know. lol
> But I've always been a more hands on person. It's a product of how and where I grew up. I guess its the thought process that if I feel the damage being done, and no damage happening, then I'm in good shape. I get nervous about leaving my safety to something that can run out, or freeze up, or jam, or just somehow not work out in some way.
> That being said, of course, I'm far from a nervous person, and hold my own well with words as well as fists.
> Its a weird thought process, but there's a lot of us in the neighborhood with that kind of complex.


Hey, whatever works. I have carried protective stuff for years, never needed any of it. Why? Avoid conflict and deescalate.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fly swatter


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, this happened about an hour and a half away. Horrible times we're in.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-02/virginia-beach-shooter-named-as-victims-honoured/11171380
Imagine if that was your pax. We have no idea who we're picking up. Safety measures in place for them, nothing for us.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

So no one Carrie's a handgun? Or a sawed off if you wanna send a message? ??


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


A combination flashlight/stun gun is a great thing to have. In a dark car when not expected. The loud electrical krackle and blue arc light will scare the crap out of them. It will definitely get their attention very quickly. The flashlight also has the strobe feature which can disorientate a person.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I desecrate situations before they become major.


One man's desecration is another man's sacrament, as the saying goes.:biggrin:


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

You should always carry a condom. 99% effective.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> One man's desecration is another man's sacrament, as the saying goes.:biggrin:


Beer and auto correct



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> So no one *Carrie's* a handgun? Or a sawed off if you wanna send a message? ??












Sorry, couldn't resist - even after my own blunder. ?


----------



## bluetiger000 (Apr 29, 2019)

No weapons in my car

I have a box of confetti instead. If there's a pax I don't like I throw it at them as I drive off or right in their face if they're in my car

But in all seriousness, a dashcam is your best bet. Check any local laws to your area.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

just dont drive 7pm-3am

wont even need a dash cam

if youre scared you shouldn't do the job, predators can spot fear

cabs have partitions for a reason your just playing with fire working nights


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

S&W .357
Walther PPQ 9mm
Several Knives
tactical flashlight


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


jail is playing cards for candy bars & watching soap operas unless you have some fruity pebbles inside you & join the freak show


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Protection: I never leave home without it


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


This is INCREDIBLY STUPID advice. Self defense is a recognized legal defense and anything carried LEGALLY and used PROPERLY will not get you put in jail. To say so is just stupid.

To say death is better than Jail or Prison is completely and utterly idiotic.

Should you carry? Legally, sure. 
Should you have pepper spray? Legally, sure.
Should you know the laws of your State? Of course.
Should you allow yourself to be killed because use of force scares you? Your problem, not mine. Hope your life insurance is paid up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

New York is much more concerned with the rights of the criminals and a victim can easily end up being charged. It’s an upside down world in NY.

Having said that the only legal option in NY is pepper spray. Anything else you will most likely end up being charged.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction


My pocket knife is one I actually brought home one night by accident after doing a seasonal retail job years ago. I didn't mean to take it, honest. But now I'm glad I have it because it has a holder The beauty is that you can tell it's a retail pocket knife. I'll tell anyone how I accidentally brought it home from work, and I forgot about it. That's the truth. Case closed. My pepper spray is legal.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> This is INCREDIBLY STUPID advice. Self defense is a recognized legal defense and anything carried LEGALLY and used PROPERLY will not get you put in jail. To say so is just stupid.
> 
> To say death is better than Jail or Prison is completely and utterly idiotic.
> 
> ...


Don't be another coward Uber driver who ends up in prison with life destroyed over tussle about $250 cleanup fee or some other non issue.

After serving 3 years of a 15 year sentence, you'd be ready to go back and lick up the guys vomit rather than have your life destroyed because of your own ego and stupidity.

Freedom is everything - and if you drive Uber you are more likely than most to be aware of this.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Waterproof Magnesium Bar Flint Fire Starter Kit + Tungsten Steel Attack Head - Self Defense w/ Built-in Whistle

















UberLAguy said:


> Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


 Waterproof Magnesium Bar Flint Fire Starter Kit + Tungsten Steel Attack Head - Self Defense w/ Built-in Whistle


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Good point! That's why I'd use my box cutter first!


Have you ever cut yourself with a box cutter? If you have you know you usually don't feel anything right away. Sometimes you don't even realize you have cut yourself until you see blood. Sharp knives are not ideal for stopping attacker even though they can do damage. Because they are sharp they cut through skin and tissue fast and don't cause a lot of pain immediately. I prefer a blunt object. Screw drivers are great. I prefer straight head over philips because they hurt more. Jab someone with one especially in a boney area and it hurts like hell. I don't care how strong someone is if they have their arm around your neck from behind and you jab them in the forearm with a screw driver they are letting go. Poke them anywhere in the head or face and they are done. They are perfectly legal and you will never have an issue with police. The other thing I keep handy is a mini led flashlight that is very bright. Flash it in an attacker's eyes and it can stun them for a second or two which is all you need to get away it also prevents them from seeing you for a moment . Cops know this one well. They always flash the light in someone's eyes. Makes it hard to hit or grab what you can't see. In a closed area like a car the objective is to get away if you can. The other thing drivers should do is practice undoing their seat belt and getting out of the car quickly. I know it sounds stupid but believe me when you are under stress you will open that door and try to get out fast and wonder why you aren't moving out of the seat. If you drive passengers it should be an automatic reflex when your hand goes to the door handle the other goes to the seat belt buckle and undoes it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Jaackil said:


> Have you ever cut yourself with a box cutter? If you have you know you usually don't feel anything right away. Sometimes you don't even realize you have cut yourself until you see blood. Sharp knives are not ideal for stopping attacker even though they can do damage. Because they are sharp they cut through skin and tissue fast and don't cause a lot of pain immediately. I prefer a blunt object. Screw drivers are great. I prefer straight head over philips because they hurt more. Jab someone with one especially in a boney area and it hurts like hell. I don't care how strong someone is if they have their arm around your neck from behind and you jab them in the forearm with a screw driver they are letting go. Poke them anywhere in the head or face and they are done. They are perfectly legal and you will never have an issue with police. The other thing I keep handy is a mini led flashlight that is very bright. Flash it in an attacker's eyes and it can stun them for a second or two which is all you need to get away it also prevents them from seeing you for a moment . Cops know this one well. They always flash the light in someone's eyes. Makes it hard to hit or grab what you can't see. In a closed area like a car the objective is to get away if you can. The other thing drivers should do is practice undoing their seat belt and getting out of the car quickly. I know it sounds stupid but believe me when you are under stress you will open that door and try to get out fast and wonder why you aren't moving out of the seat. If you drive passengers it should be an automatic reflex when your hand goes to the door handle the other goes to the seat belt buckle and undoes it.


Good advise.
My first "go to" is a Smith & Wesson knife, with a glass breaker on one end, ergonomically designed and heavy. You can beat the hell out of someone with it before resorting to poking holes or slicing them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jaackil said:


> Have you ever cut yourself with a box cutter? If you have you know you usually don't feel anything right away.


Yes I have, and it hurt immediately. Thanks for your ideas, but I'm good with my box cutter. It's not a tiny one. A screwdriver or hammer is good, too. I'm not planning on having to use it. But I sure feel better w/ it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes I have, and it hurt immediately. Thanks for your ideas, but I'm good with my box cutter. It's not a tiny one. A screwdriver or hammer is good, too. I'm not planning on having to use it. But I sure feel better w/ it.


All you're going to do with a box cutter is anger your attacker. Like throwing rocks at a bee's nest.
When someone attacks you physically your mission is to end the fight quickly. This is accomplished by inflicting so much pain or injury that they cannot continue.
Don't imagine for one second that you're going to go 15 rounds blow for blow with somebody. That's not street fighting.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

A riseshare driver being attacked is essentially a victim who is tied up sitting in a chair with an assailant in the rear. The driver's fate is totally controlled by the attacker. 

There is an old saying, "The best way not to find a rattlesnake is to look for one." Vigilance. Once you have some one in your car that means you ill, it's too late.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Handguns are the best in my opinion



EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


Depends on where you are at. If you have a good dash cam showing you are innocent you may not be prosecuted at all. But if you are prosecuted, in the United States most states have very good self-defense laws and you will probably not be convicted of murder for shooting a someone unless there is incriminating evidence indicating it was murder rather than self-defense. If you are carrying an illegal gun you will probably go to prison for that though, but not for too long.

That said, if it is so much worse to go to prison than to die, then just make sure the last bullet is for you and try not to get caught. Most likely if you pull a gun you won't need to fire it, and even if you do, chances are that the other person isn't about to call the cops on you after they tried to rob/rape/assault you. Putting a bullet in your own cranium when the cops show up sounds better to me than submitting to being macheted to death.

I once drew a gun in self-defense. The other guy ran off. No time was spent justifying myself to anyone


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Handguns are the best in my opinion
> 
> Depends on where you are at. If you have a good dash cam showing you are innocent you may not be prosecuted at all. But if you are prosecuted, in the United States most states have very good self-defense laws and you will probably not be convicted of murder for shooting a someone unless there is incriminating evidence indicating it was murder rather than self-defense. If you are carrying an illegal gun you will probably go to prison for that though, but not for too long.
> 
> ...


Most of my business is private livery, driving CEOs, athletes, media personnel and legislators. My focus is keeping them safe, therefore I am very well armed.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Most likely if you pull a gun you won't need to fire it


Violence doesn't happen with a lot of chit chat like it does on TV.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Correct.
Never forget situational awareness.
I feel sorry for x drivers, black and SUV passengers are very well behaved.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

First should be your personality. Should be welcoming and able to diffuse most tense situations, but still able to convey that you are NOT a prey animal, NOT going to take any crap, and can take care of yourself.

After that come your weapons of choice. They should be varied, dual-functioned (tactical pens, Maglight flashlights, etc.), some out in the open but not easily accessible to pax, some hidden, stashed in assorted places in your vehicle and on your person. They should also be tools you are both familiar and proficient with using, both in their "primary" function and their weapon function.

Be prepared for the simple fact that if your opponent is able to take them off you, s/he will then use them against you.

Also, never underestimate the fact that the car itself is a weapon, particularly if you are buckled into the driver seat and in control, while your pax are not in control of it, and almost never buckled in.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Don't be another coward Uber driver who ends up in prison with life destroyed over tussle about $250 cleanup fee or some other non issue.
> 
> After serving 3 years of a 15 year sentence, you'd be ready to go back and lick up the guys vomit rather than have your life destroyed because of your own ego and stupidity.
> 
> Freedom is everything - and if you drive Uber you are more likely than most to be aware of this.


I was a CO so don't try and scare me with the A&E prison stories.

If you're dumb enough to fight over a car or a wallet or a phone then enjoy your stay at your local correctional facility.

Someone attempts to harm me? Game on.

You MUST KNOW YOUR LIMIT BEFORE IT HAPPENS. Like I said you can have my car/wallet/phone. I've already decided that they are just THINGS. You come at ME? I've already decided that I go home, safe with all my body parts/fluids.



Trafficat said:


> That said, if it is so much worse to go to prison than to die, t


I was a CO, don't try and scare me with your 'jail is scary' I know exactly what its like.

To say you would rather be DEAD than have a jury of 12 peers (of which you only need ONE to be convinced you are not guilty) tells me that you are not a very smart person. Really.

You would rather be DEAD? Do you fantasize about dying to say such a dumb thing???


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> I've already decided that I go home, safe with all my body parts/fluids.


Never allow those Commie bastards to sap your precious bodily fluids!


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

I like ultra thin myself, almost feels like nothing's there


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Always keep a baseball bat and glove in the trunk. The glove helps when you go to court.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I carry pent up rage. I'm actually looking forward to someone trying something. The only time I came close to something was 4 obnoxiously drunk guys that wanted to smoke weed in my car. I wound up kicking them out 10 minutes into the ride (one of their friends threw up in my vehicle). I was hoping that they would resist as them having weed on them would make it easy for the police to charge them. I do think my chances against them was pretty good. Then again, you always have to think your chances pretty good in any fight, be it one on one, or a gang of people.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Taurus Judge Revolver with five .45 Long cartridges and .410 shotgun shells.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Always keep a baseball bat and glove in the trunk. The glove helps when you go to court.


I never use gloves on a basketball or tennis court.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Taurus Judge Revolver with five .45 Long cartridges and .410 shotgun shells.


Nice hand cannon. I'm thinking of devising a way to conceal either my 12ga pump or AK in the cargo area of my Suburban.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> I was a CO, don't try and scare me with your 'jail is scary' I know exactly what its like.
> 
> To say you would rather be DEAD than have a jury of 12 peers (of which you only need ONE to be convinced you are not guilty) tells me that you are not a very smart person. Really.
> 
> You would rather be DEAD? Do you fantasize about dying to say such a dumb thing???


Since you seem to be directing this towards me by quoting my post, I'll just point out that I was not making a claim that it is better to die than to be in prison. EphLux made that claim, not me.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I dont understand the point of keeping a self defense weapon in the trunk that you'll probably never get a chance to get to.



SuzeCB said:


> First should be your personality. Should be welcoming and able to diffuse most tense situations, but still able to convey that you are NOT a prey animal, NOT going to take any crap, and can take care of yourself.
> 
> After that come your weapons of choice. They should be varied, dual-functioned (tactical pens, Maglight flashlights, etc.), some out in the open but not easily accessible to pax, some hidden, stashed in assorted places in your vehicle and on your person. They should also be tools you are both familiar and proficient with using, both in their "primary" function and their weapon function.
> 
> ...


Dear God this. All of this. All the time. I carry weapons that mesh with my actual profession. I've been pulled over and asked about my wrecker bar. After I state what I do for a living, they just let it go. I know my car inside and out, and can use it as proficiently as any ratchet or Allen wrench. Never forget that EVERYTHING around you can be utilized as a weapon. Know your surroundings, memorize where everything is around you. Be aware of noises that weren't there before, and prepare yourself for the worse.

People, when stripped to their most fanatical state, are really nothing more than animals that can speak words and walk on their hind legs. When backed into a corner, their teeth and claws come out the same as any cat or dog.



No Prisoners said:


> Taurus Judge Revolver with five .45 Long cartridges and .410 shotgun shells.


 I've had the pleasure of trying one out a few times. Remarkably well balanced and versatile for a cannon. Even for a smallish female like myself.

Side note, a funny box cutter story. I was offloading a load of car parts off a truck, got careless cutting a zip tie off a tote with my exactoknife. Got myself through the whole top part of my thumb, sliced the nail in two, whole nine yards. Didn't hurt at all, till after the stitches, but bled like a stuck pig. Took 15 stitches, went down to the bone, and I had to regrow the nail. One of only four times since I've been working automotive that I've had to go to the hospital. Lmao. Still embarrassing.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Taurus Judge Revolver with five .45 Long cartridges and .410 shotgun shells.


You can't shoot a rider in the rear passenger side seat with your right hand. The Taurus Judge has a right thumb cylinder lock.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> You can't shoot a rider in the rear passenger side seat with your right hand. The Taurus Judge has a right thumb cylinder lock.


The "cylinder lock" is only relevant for reloading the gun. It is not a safety lever. Pulling the trigger is the only step necessary to make the gun fire, and thus the revolver can be used ambidextrously.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> You can't shoot a rider in the rear passenger side seat with your right hand. The Taurus Judge has a right thumb cylinder lock.


We'll see what happens if I have to use it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


you have Obviously never been to Texas


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Or AZ..


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Or AZ..
> View attachment 325431


That's a great true American family ?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> We'll see what happens if I have to use it.


Sure hope you never find yourself in that position.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Sure hope you never find yourself in that position.


Never while working. Once in South beach walking out of restaurant and two guys ran faster than Speedy Gonzalez running from ICE. If need be shoot first ask later. Dead men don't sue


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I drive over night 8pm-6am. I put a lot of thought into my safety. If I use pepper spray in the car its very likely its gonna get in my eyes as well. I don't know how to fight with a knife and in such close quarters would very likely injure myself. Perhaps worse then an attacker. A gun could have the same outcome and if they get it away from me before I had a chance to use well you know the old saying about bring a gun to a gun fight. So, I have settled on keeping an ultra bright heavy duty flashlight baton. It serves two functions one as a flashlight to find addresses or blind and strike an attacker. It is impossible to not close your eyes when I shine it your eyes and you won't see much after. giving me enough time to remove myself from harm and/or inflict injury if deemed necessary. I also have a collapsible baton. Just the action of snapping the baton extend has been enough to get an aggressive and threatening person's cooperation. The third item is free and comes with a few benefits and that's a police scanner app. While waiting in a sketchy place I can play it through the cars bluetooth. People assume you are law enforcement and look for easier prey. I listen in for bars being shut down so I can either take or refuse rides from that bar. Lastly and its been said but being friendly, alert and assertive are just as important as any weapon. I figure if they like me but still rob me it may be the difference in keeping me alive.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> I drive over night 8pm-6am. I put a lot of thought into my safety. If I use pepper spray in the car its very likely its gonna get in my eyes as well. I don't know how to fight with a knife and in such close quarters would very likely injure myself. Perhaps worse then an attacker. A gun could have the same outcome and if they get it away from me before I had a chance to use well you know the old saying about bring a gun to a gun fight. So, I have settled on keeping an ultra bright heavy duty flashlight baton. It serves two functions one as a flashlight to find addresses or blind and strike an attacker. It is impossible to not close your eyes when I shine it your eyes and you won't see much after. giving me enough time to remove myself from harm and/or inflict injury if deemed necessary. I also have a collapsible baton. Just the action of snapping the baton extend has been enough to get an aggressive and threatening person's cooperation. The third item is free and comes with a few benefits and that's a police scanner app. While waiting in a sketchy place I can play it through the cars bluetooth. People assume you are law enforcement and look for easier prey. I listen in for bars being shut down so I can either take or refuse rides from that bar. Lastly and its been said but being friendly, alert and assertive are just as important as any weapon. I figure if they like me but still rob me it may be the difference in keeping me alive.


The scanner app is brilliant.
Thank you.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


That has to be the worst piece of advice. No, jail is not worse then a brain injury or punctured lung. I will say that using any weapon should only be done as a last resort and only if you believe that you will be physical harmed if you don't. Even though its the last resort don't wait until the last second. I don't care about any monetary loss more then my life. Take my stuff and go or I will do anything in my power to stop you.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> The scanner app is brilliant.
> Thank you.


Your welcome. Most major cities are included and you can listen to any city you like. Its also fun to listen to.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

California is super strict on self defense. Read up because it's very easy to become the criminal.

Not sure why CA is so into protecting the perpetrator.

SWIM has pepper gel painters tapped to the steering column for self defense. Pepper gel is illegal in CA but won't spray back at you.

TOS not only don't allow you to defend yourself, they also don't insure your life. I'd rather be deactivated than killed defenseless.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> That's why you get the gel versions (for indoors) & not aerosol (for outdoors).


Exactly. I have pepper gel.
And then anyone who might consider still wanting to fight me after a few blasts to the eyes will quickly be going night-night from a rear naked choke hold.
And the good thing is despite its name, you don't have to be naked to apply this jiu jitsu "technique."
Fortunately, I've never had to utilize any self-defense measures. Knock on wood.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Do NOT carry knife, gun, wasp spray, blunt force trauma object, bear mace, etc. You WILL be prosecuted.


Not in the states I drive in. Both are castle doctrine states and your car is considered domicile while you're in it. Outside is "stand your ground" territory. My car, my weapons license, my gun, my life.

Beretta Pico in .380 in a deSantis Nemesis holster. It's the perfect size for pocket carry and in the holster it looks like a wallet. I know some think .380 is a weak caliber but inside a car it's plenty.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

wicked said:


> California is super strict on self defense. Read up because it's very easy to become the criminal.
> 
> Not sure why CA is so into protecting the perpetrator.
> 
> ...


Wicked, I'm not going to come out and say you're wrong, because maybe you know something I don't.
But I'm pretty sure all forms of OC are perfectly legal in California so long as the container is not larger than 2.5 oz
Maybe certain cities have passed ordinances? 
But where I live, I know it's legal to possess <2.5oz of pepper gel. At least I'm 99.999999% sure!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> The difference is stun guns are a pain compliance tool and Tasers are neuromuscular incapacitors. I've been stunned and tased, and I'll take the Taser over the stun gun any day of the week. Stun guns are really cheap and you could pick one up for a few bucks. Tasers cost close to a thousand dollars.


Question; when you use taser or stun gun, wouldn't you receive the same effects as well while in body contact with the attacker? 
I truly have no clue about any of them, I ask you because I trust your experience and judgment. Thank you.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> But I'm pretty sure all forms of OC are perfectly legal in California so long as the container is not larger than 2.5 oz


You are 100% correct & the 1.8 oz Sabre Red Crossfire fits nicely in my door nook for easy access.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Question; when you use taser or stun gun, wouldn't you receive the same effects as well while in body contact with the attacker?
> I truly have no clue about any of them, I ask you because I trust your experience and judgment. Thank you.


I'll let Pax Collector answer your question since you asked him, but anyone thinking about getting an electroshock weapon without knowing how they work (meaning you don't receive some training/guidance) would be ill-advised in doing so. And those devices can be used against you if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Question; when you use taser or stun gun, wouldn't you receive the same effects as well while in body contact with the attacker?
> I truly have no clue about any of them, I ask you because I trust your experience and judgment. Thank you.


No, you won't. Even if you touch the assailant during the tasing and stunning process you won't get shocked, as long as you don't make contact with the prongs. I've been in the same shoes as these gentlemen and didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> No, you won't. Even if you touch the assailant during the tasing and stunning process you won't get shocked, as long as you don't make contact with the prongs. I've been in the same shoes as these gentlemen and didn't feel a thing.


Thank you so much. That question was on my mind for while. I can't afford Taser but maybe for now, I get a decent stun gun. I rather be strapped and I got couple of nice ones but it's California and the Uber/Lyft policies.
Again, thank you for info and video??


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> I dont understand the point of keeping a self defense weapon in the trunk that you'll probably never get a chance to get to.
> 
> Dear God this. All of this. All the time. I carry weapons that mesh with my actual profession. I've been pulled over and asked about my wrecker bar. After I state what I do for a living, they just let it go. I know my car inside and out, and can use it as proficiently as any ratchet or Allen wrench. Never forget that EVERYTHING around you can be utilized as a weapon. Know your surroundings, memorize where everything is around you. Be aware of noises that weren't there before, and prepare yourself for the worse.
> 
> ...


It depends what weapon is in the trunk









Contact team @Rakos for additional info


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Thank you so much. That question was on my mind for while. I can't afford Taser but maybe for now, I get a decent stun gun. I rather be strapped and I got couple of nice ones but it's California and the Uber/Lyft policies.
> Again, thank you for info and video??


It's not against the law in California to have a stun gun or taser. Uber/Lyft policies can suck a fat one.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> It depends what weapon is in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BaaahaaBaahahahaha ? ?
TRUNK MONKEY!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> BaaahaaBaahahahaha ? ?
> TRUNK MONKEY!


Here's another Trunk Monkey
Vehicle Protection system


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Here's another Trunk Monkey
> Vehicle Protection system


I love it!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> It's not against the law in California to have a stun gun or taser. Uber/Lyft policies can suck a fat one.


What i meant with strapped was handguns. I got a beautiful Beretta and a more gorgeous Glock. Sometimes, I take my chances and take one or the other. Not good getting caught but what can I say..boys have toys too and sometimes they have to take them out of box and look at them and play if needed.. -o: ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> What i meant with strapped was handguns. I got a beautiful Beretta and a more gorgeous Glock. Sometimes, I take my chances and take one or the other. Not good getting caught but what can I say..boys have toys too and sometimes they have to take them out of box and look at them and play if needed.. -o: ?


Oh yeah, gotcha. Well, unfortunately you're right and getting caught with one won't be a pretty outcome. Stay safe!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Jake air is right!

'(e) (1) No person shall purchase, possess, or use any tear gas weapon that expels a projectile, or that expels the tear gas by any method other than an aerosol spray, or that contains more than 2.5 ounces net weight of aerosol spray."'

I'm not a lawyer lmao. I read aerosol spray as excluding gel. Guess I can't use a super soaker with pepper spray eh.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

wicked said:


> California is super strict on self defense. Read up because it's very easy to become the criminal.
> 
> Not sure why CA is so into protecting the perpetrator.
> [/QUOTE





Ylinks said:


> View attachment 325447


Charlie don't Uber son! Now get out there.



Pax Collector said:


> Oh yeah, gotcha. Well, unfortunately you're right and getting caught with one won't be a pretty outcome. Stay safe!


Rather be caught with... then without


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

mmn said:


> View attachment 325495


Swiss Army gun?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> It depends what weapon is in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, well done!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

> FOR PARTNERS
> MORE
> *Firearms Policy*
> Uber prohibits riders and their guests, as well as driver and delivery partners, from carrying firearms of any kind while using the app, to the extent permitted by applicable law.
> ...


https://www.tsa.gov/travel/transporting-firearms-and-ammunition


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> Rather be caught with... then without


Sure. It's only a misdemeanor :biggrin:


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


nunchucks


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

*I highly recommend the RUGAR LCP II .380*


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Saying "Sorry" is the most effective weapon every where.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> And make sure to have a life insurance policy on the side for when you're carjacked with nothing to defend yourself with.


I bought life insurance the minute I saw how crazy people drive in the freeway and also after picking up a few huge guys that were belligerent and drunk?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

My weapon is me. I hit em with the glow


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Workout and don't skip leg day.

I have a tactical flash light that can fit in my pocket. Useful for night shifts and the light is extremely bright for the eyes.
http://big5sportinggoods.com/store/...Lite-LED-Flashlight/6190145240015/_/A-6485783
Check your local laws and regulations like some people here have pointed out.

Defending your life/lives of others and your personal property is a natural rights.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I quit driving late nights so I am not too worried but I suggest carrying a weapon so you don't end up dead along side the road. Drunks are unpredictable. 
Other than that, I would probably use pure speed to scare someone or just hit a wall, barrier, etc if they had a weapon. If they are hitting me they wont have their seat belt on and slamming on the brakes should throw them forward enough to temporarily stop the assault and give me time to escape or retaliate. 

I have thought about installing big metal spikes under the back seats that can rip through the seat and pierce flesh at the touch of a button. Pretty sure may be illegal though and you definitely don't want it to go off accidentally. 

I think the best option may be to place strobe lights and extremely loud 120db piezo siren in the back seat area to disorient an attacker.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

For those of you carrying a gun/taser practice using it against a back seat assailant. Get a friend to role play in your car. Use a water pistol for practice. You'll see just how worthless they are.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


Brain


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


Depends on the state. Uber driver shot someone here (New Mexico) and charges haven't been filed.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

My keen eye sight, sharp intellect, and charming wit. ?

Those things and my assist open Kershaw pocket knife.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


Wow what state/country do you live in? Many states protect victims that protect themselves.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those that carry pepper gel you may want to rethink it and carry pepper spray instead.

I just learned that pepper gel usually takes 30-45 seconds to be effective if effective at all. Pepper spray seems to be a better choice.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Wow what state/country do you live in? Many states protect victims that protect themselves.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> For those that carry pepper gel you may want to rethink it and carry pepper spray instead.
> ...


Pepper spray seems like an odd choice for a driver. You're going to incapacitate yourself as well as your target.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> Pepper spray seems like an odd choice for a driver. You're going to incapacitate yourself as well as your target.


I agree I said earlier I would never deploy pepper spray in my car because everyone will get to shared it. That said as part of some training I did I was pepper sprayed twice. The first time sucked real bad put my ass out of commission instantly. Then after a little explanation and training being pepper sprayed the second time was not so bad and I was able to fight through it to continue my task.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> What i meant with strapped was handguns. I got a beautiful Beretta and a more gorgeous Glock. Sometimes, I take my chances and take one or the other. Not good getting caught but what can I say..boys have toys too and sometimes they have to take them out of box and look at them and play if needed.. -o: ?


If you can't carry legally, don't carry at all - please. It is not worth it, especially if you end up shooting someone.

Bad enough that I have to worry about being deactivated if an officer asks if I am armed while I have a pax, at least I don't have to be worried about losing my gun or being arrested because I have a permit.

I actually have a safe in the trunk, if the trip goes out of state I put my gun in it prior to driving.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Sure. It's only a misdemeanor :biggrin:


Sure, it only death or dismemberment. Its okay my wife's birthday is coming up and I have no idea what to get her. Something black I guess.



mmn said:


> View attachment 325495


Yeah but does it have a compass in the stock?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

DirtyRead said:


> Sure, it only death or dismemberment. Its okay my wife's birthday is coming up and I have no idea what to get her. Something black I guess.
> 
> 
> Yeah but does it have a compass in the stock?


Compass? Dunno. But I do know you don't want to carry it AIWB...!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> Sure, it only death or dismemberment. Its okay my wife's birthday is coming up and I have no idea what to get her. Something black I guess.


Well, like the saying goes, "Better to be judged by twelve than carried by six".


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, like the saying goes, "Better to be judged by twelve than carried by six".


No "trial by jury" are the three scariest words in the English language. 12 people to dumb to get out of jury duty? No thanks I take the plea deal.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> If you can't carry legally, don't carry at all - please. It is not worth it, especially if you end up shooting someone.
> 
> Bad enough that I have to worry about being deactivated if an officer asks if I am armed while I have a pax, at least I don't have to be worried about losing my gun or being arrested because I have a permit.
> 
> I actually have a safe in the trunk, if the trip goes out of state I put my gun in it prior to driving.


Yes, I agree and thank you for your response as it truly makes me think twice next time. My work area isn't that crazy and I don't remember when I was strapped last time. But as you said; it is just not worth the trouble. Toys will stay locked at home.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> No "trial by jury" are the three scariest words in the English language. 12 people to dumb to get out of jury duty? No thanks I take the plea deal.


Sure. A couple of months in county jail and three years of probation sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


You are trolling, right? Carry whatever you can legally carry....and then be ready to use it. If it's a firearm, be fully prepared to kill them. Don't pull it to threaten them, or get them to comply...that's a crime. If you pull it out, or show it, it needs to be with the intent to kill them. That's the only legal way.

If you carry pepper spray, make sure it's a gel, if you discharge a spray in your vehicle, you're going to suffer too, and you will NEVER get the smell out. I carry both. A firearm is not justified in 99% of the time. If that 1% comes up, and it's you or me. Well....you're not going to be making Christmas dinner, I guarantee you that. Anything less.....pepper gel. Tasers/Stun guns aren't legal in my state.

Always remember better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6. In 35 years as a licensed concealed carrier, I have never had to pull my firearm. I have on a few occasions told an actor that I was armed with a firearm, and that if need be I would pull it and use it. Thankfully, no one ever tested my word.......

Be safe people....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The first thing to do is to plan how you will react to a threat. It's likely that it will be from behind, they will have the advantage.

If you carry a gun, unless it's in an ankle holster or affixed to the interior of your car (such as a magnet holder), you might be drawing second - bad place to be.

Against a gun in close quarters, consider trying to deflect and neutralize it. It's a life and death situation.

Below is an excellent video demonstrating how to grab the slide of a semiautomatic handgun, deflecting the first shot, and then causing a jam by preventing the slide's movement. If you are already a gun savvy person and feel brave, try it with a buddy - preferably blanks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> The first thing to do is to plan how you will react to a threat. It's likely that it will be from behind, they will have the advantage.
> 
> If you carry a gun, unless it's in an ankle holster or affixed to the interior of your car (such as a magnet holder), you might be drawing second - bad place to be.
> 
> ...


Blanks will not cycle the gun properly as there is not enough back pressure to over come the recoil springs. I have done this with a full size 9 mm like in the video, a .45 ACP 1911, and a sub compact .45 ACP. Even my 15 year old son can grab a handgun and jam it when it is fired without being harmed. Please if you do practice this make sure you have a good grip and keep your hand away from the muzzle, don't let your hand over wrap the muzzle which is easy to do in compact guns.

Also never try this with a revolver, the cylinder blast can seriously injure you and it won't jam the revolver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Blanks will not cycle the gun properly as there is not enough back pressure to over come the recoil springs. I have done this with a full size 9 mm like in the video, a .45 ACP 1911, and a sub compact .45 ACP. Even my 15 year old son can grab a handgun and jam it when it is fired without being harmed. Please if you do practice this make sure you have a good grip and keep your hand away from the muzzle, don't let your hand over wrap the muzzle which is easy to do in compact guns.
> 
> Also never try this with a revolver, the cylinder blast can seriously injure you and it won't jam the revolver.


Excellent points.  Yes, this definitely isn't for a revolver.


----------



## IronCity (Feb 5, 2016)

Perfect for concealed carry.....Bersa Thunder 380


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> If you can't carry legally, don't carry at all - please. It is not worth it, especially if you end up shooting someone.
> 
> Bad enough that I have to worry about being deactivated if an officer asks if I am armed while I have a pax, at least I don't have to be worried about losing my gun or being arrested because I have a permit.
> 
> I actually have a safe in the trunk, if the trip goes out of state I put my gun in it prior to driving.


Now I know where should I get gun.?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TDR said:


> Now I know where should I get gun.?


Esplain, Lucy ?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Ex-taxi driver here. Worked at night and did bar closing for about four years. I've been robbed twice when on duty. Once at gunpoint another time with multiple attackers with knifes. Even have the small scar on my face to show it still where I was cut.

Best protection is to simply not be there. Avoid nights if you can -- especially bar closing. The pay in most areas is total crap and it's not worth it. Add that now they are keeping most of the surge so why be out there? If you gotta do it though I'd say the most important thing is to go with your gut instinct and don't be afraid to say NO. These two things can save your life! Just drive out of there, forget being polite!

As for weapons, a good 8 cell maglite is a great thing to have. It's useful as a flashlight to see addresses but it also doubles as a very powerful blunt force weapon! Plus it's not legally a weapon so you can't get in trouble with the police or the company.

Realize even being a "tough guy" and having a glock on you isn't necessarily going to save you. You may not even get a chance to draw before they blow your brains out (then steal your belongings and car from your lifeless body). Like I said the best protection is not to be there...


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

I hear a fat and long Greek kokora does the trick.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The State of Washington says I'm authorized to carry a concealed S&W Tactical 9mm.

Uber says I'm not.

LOL. **** Uber rules. My safety comes first.


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

AR-15 grenade


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Modify a t-shirt cannon to launch pee bottles


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> S&W .357
> Walther PPQ 9mm
> Several Knives
> tactical flashlight


Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

IronCity said:


> Perfect for concealed carry.....Bersa Thunder 380


.380s are nice little guns. I have a Makarov chambered in .380. I've put 1000+ rounds through it without a jam. I paid less than $150 for it back in the 90s.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.


Worst. Advice. Ever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


A Sharp & Deadly Mind.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Springfield XD 40 under the steering column, Glock Slimline 9 on my ankle, 1/2" drive air ratchet next to door, Ka-Bar TDI fixed blade knife on my belt and an AR-15 stored in the floor of my hatch. For simpler altercations I have to cans of military grade mace.

Looking to get a CCW sport jacket so I can shoulder carry, feeling naked and unprotected without it.



merryon2nd said:


> Some places actually require you to have a taze/stun gun used on you before they permit you to purchase one.
> 
> 
> Lolwut?


Do NOT take this advice. It will get you killed.

Pax behind you with knife? Slam brakes and hit seat recline to drop seat back. This throws them off balance AND removes pressure pax has against you. With right hand release belt, left hand pop door and roll from car.

If you have a firearm bring it to low ready position as you exit car and rotate towards vehicle. If pax has knife release 2 shots center mast into attacker.

If no fire arm run like hell. Who cares if pax gets car, phone or whatever. Surviving now and recovering those later is your goal.

Do NOT just accelerate recklessly. You can crash into other cars, attacker may slice your throat anyways. Dumbass movie move.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Pax behind you with knife? Slam brakes and hit seat recline to drop seat back. This throws them off balance AND removes pressure pax has against you. With right hand release belt, left hand pop door and roll from car.
> 
> If you have a firearm bring it to low ready position as you exit car and rotate towards vehicle. If pax has knife release 2 shots center mast into attacker.
> 
> If no fire arm run like hell. Who cares if pax gets car, phone or whatever. Surviving now and recovering those later is your goal.


Excellent!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Oh, I know. I've seen people lose consciousness, control of bowel functions,


Cleaning fee as well as the joy of zapping the jerk rider!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


Something sharp. I carry nothing however


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


Please provide a documented case of someone prosecuted for defending themself with wasp spray against an attack. Genuinely curious about that as it was suggested to me by a cop. And no, I don't carry it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> If you can't carry legally, don't carry at all - please. It is not worth it, especially if you end up shooting someone.


Definitely get a permit if you can.

By no means do I advocate unlawful activity.... But if it wasn't necessary to use the gun to save a life, you shouldn't be shooting someone. Since therefore the consequence of being unarmed is quite likely death, I would say the consequences of shooting someone in self-defense with an illegal weapon are mostly irrelevant, even if it were found to be murder in the first degree. However, it is quite possible to be justified in shooting someone while unjustified in possessing the self-defense tool. Depending on the state laws, you may only be looking at a few years in prison for possessing the firearm unlawfully, assuming the actual homicide itself was legal.

Here is an interesting case of self-defense by a person carrying an unlawful weapon. While he theoretically faced years in prison, he ended up only spending 8 months in jail.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_New_York_City_Subway_shooting
If I had an unlawful weapon, I would be more concerned about the possibility of it coming up in a lawful search for unrelated reasons than it being a factor in a self-defense trial.

One thing everyone should be cognizant of is that we have a 4th and 5th amendment rights. I highly recommend all people become knowledgeable about these rights. A good starting point might be here: 



 Even if you do not intentionally violate any laws, if you void your rights by consenting to searches and talking, you might find yourself incriminated. But if you do not consent to searches, and you do not speak unnecessarily, the likelihood of being found guilty of a serious crime goes down significantly.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

TDR said:


> Brain


His, or yours? Splattered on the windshield, or backseat?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Definitely get a permit if you can.
> 
> By no means do I advocate unlawful activity.... But if it wasn't necessary to use the gun to save a life, you shouldn't be shooting someone. Since therefore the consequence of being unarmed is quite likely death, I would say the consequences of shooting someone in self-defense with an illegal weapon are mostly irrelevant, even if it were found to be murder in the first degree. However, it is quite possible to be justified in shooting someone while unjustified in possessing the self-defense tool. Depending on the state laws, you may only be looking at a few years in prison for possessing the firearm unlawfully, assuming the actual homicide itself was legal.
> 
> ...


Try out your advice and get back to me ?

Read up on the federal case law Pennsylvania vs Mimms. If you refuse to follow instructions and are carrying a concealed weapon illegally, you're in trouble. And they can legally pull you from your vehicle, search your person and property, and arrest you for obstruction and unlawful carry.

If that's worth it to you, by all means, carry on (pun intended).

I have had a hunk of metal on my hip every day going on three years. I have needed to use it zero times and hopefully it stays that way. Gun crimes are no joke, I'm not taking the risk even though I disagree with states that essentially disarm the population (NJ and NYC in particular).


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

I carry two types of pepper spray and a Maglite 6D LED flashlight. You are totally justified in carrying a powerful flashlight to locate addresses in poorly lit areas as well as using it to diagnose/make emergency repairs to your vehicle in the case of a breakdown. 

The LED light will temporarily blind an assailant if you use the strobe function. That and some pepper spray should give you sufficient time and opportunity to break contact and escape. 

The MagLite swung hard against the side of an assailant's knee or across the arm will bring him/her down. Jabbing the chi/.throat will also incapacitate the attacker. You are justified in using the appropriate amount of force to protect yourself from a life threatening situation. I would rather be judged by 12 then be carried out by 6. 

NOTE: Do NOT hit the assailant on the head as you will likely crack their skull and result in a lethal/fatal blow. .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

blackjackross said:


> I carry two types of pepper spray and a Maglite 6D LED flashlight. You are totally justified in carrying a powerful flashlight to locate addresses in poorly lit areas as well as using it to diagnose/make emergency repairs to your vehicle in the case of a breakdown.
> 
> The LED light will temporarily blind an assailant if you use the strobe function. That and some pepper spray should give you sufficient time and opportunity to break contact and escape.
> 
> ...


If you're fighting for your life, you're justified dealing a lethal blow.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Probably most of you that carry have had police encounters (two for me so far while armed) and handled them well.

Virginia does not require that a citizen informs law enforcement that they are armed unless they are asked directly. The first time I volunteered this information, the second time I was asked directly - fortunately I did not have a pax.

Here's a funny video showing how to handle yourself -






Here's a funny video on how to get shot ?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

2nd amendment is very clear


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> 2nd amendment is very clear


Clear as mud, my friend.


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> Can you share your propective measures ? Besides being.firendly with a smile?


The most important thing you can carry with you is COMMON SENSE! Don't start a trip with anyone who gives you any signs they are going to make your ride difficult!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm going to say it again, if you carry in your car practice before you need it. Use a water pistol or dummy for practice. I bet your backseat buddy wins the contest every time. 
The thing about defending in a car is that before you know you need your weapon your assailant has already brought his to bear. The assailant is sitting behind you where you cannot see them. It is nearly impossible to aim you weapon with any reasonable accuracy. 
If you are trained and practiced and ready then kudos to you. I wish more people were like that.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> My weapon is me. I hit em with the glow


Jeri curl juice will blind a motha.....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I'm going to say it again, if you carry in your car practice before you need it. Use a water pistol or dummy for practice. I bet your backseat buddy wins the contest every time.
> The thing about defending in a car is that before you know you need your weapon your assailant has already brought his to bear. The assailant is sitting behind you where you cannot see them. It is nearly impossible to aim you weapon with any reasonable accuracy.
> If you are trained and practiced and ready then kudos to you. I wish more people were like that.


I agree, you are not going to beat someone that has the drop on you. Comply and wait your turn. In most cases they will mess up and if you are ready you can counter ambush.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Cleaning fee as well as the joy of zapping the jerk rider!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hilarious ?

But a quick note on Taser vs "stun gun".

A Taser causes a neuromuscular blockage with high voltage. Basically, the individual loses control of their muscles and falls to the ground - if everything goes accordingly.

Tasers have two "prongs" - if both make contact, you're usually good. If one misses or the guy at the receiving end is on PCP or Man Mountain, it's just going to piss them off.






"Stun guns" are a pain compliance tool. Unlike a Taser, it's just a shockingly bad time (har har) for the person at the other end. They won't immobilize the individual and if they are intent on killing you - again, it'll piss them off even more.

Then there's OC / pepper spray. My plan is to deploy this first, what I carry has a very straight stream and I have practiced using it even in windy situations. Blind the dude (or chick, let's be inclusive), run, and if necessary..

Shoot their ass. Great, you're a (hopefully) law abiding citizen exercising your Second Ammendment right. 'Murica! Be prepared for some time in jail and possibly prison. But it beats being dead any day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P


Benjamin M said:


> Hilarious ?
> 
> But a quick note on Taser vs "stun gun".
> 
> ...


No body

No Problem.


----------



## DaFu (May 20, 2019)

I carry a box of trojan ribbed for protection.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DaFu said:


> I carry a box of trojan ribbed for protection.


Sadly I think you're about the 5th one to make this joke. But it's still funny ?


----------



## DaFu (May 20, 2019)

Ok, how about verbal judo, a decoy second wallet to voluntarily surrender, and desperately pleading for life about how many kids/dogs/wives you have at home while whimpering in soft cries of sorrow. If that doesn't work, then run dummy, run!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

A tactical flashlight (like a mini mag lite) to blind in one pocket and pepper GEL in the other (little to no blowback). A taser might give you just enough time to bail, pepper gel up to 20 minutes. Gel needs to be somewhere you can access it quickly


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Probably most of you that carry have had police encounters (two for me so far while armed) and handled them well.
> 
> Virginia does not require that a citizen informs law enforcement that they are armed unless they are asked directly. The first time I volunteered this information, the second time I was asked directly - fortunately I did not have a pax.
> 
> ...


That was hilarious.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a D-cell maglite and pepper spray for daytime smack downs.

Carry a 38 (inch cell phone cord) for working late night. A snubnose revolving cell phone cord.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I carry a loaded revolver.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

tohunt4me, that was a good one. I'm going to steal that and use it elsewhere.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Mole said:


> *I highly recommend the RUGAR LCP II .380*


Good a weapon as any to guarantee your incarceration, or when twisted from ur grip by the guy Behind U, ur funeral ⚰


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

Glock 48


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Good a weapon as any to guarantee your incarceration, or when twisted from ur grip by the guy Behind U, ur funeral ⚰


If you carry more than one gun, you don't need to worry about overpowering someone trying to take it from you. You just need to be fast enough to shoot them with the second one while they are still fumbling over the first one.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

I trained with these guys


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

A locked and loaded 9 mil


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Apr 21, 2019)

I use the Bible. That has settle the rider/s And if liked I’ll give them a Scripture ?


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a holstered tactical knife that sits right next to me. It's not the folding kind.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Tire Iron, legal and within reach.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

A very old, dirty pair of underwear


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

An ejector seat. Installed Electronic Springs. You should have seen the look on that guys face,, when the Sun Roof opened and I said have a nice flight.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Tire iron. That thing is heavy; and the flattened end can do lots of damage. The bent lug end is where you will hold it. 








And regardless of your jurisdiction, you have a perfectly valid reason for having one in your car



Mista T said:


> I just whip out that big 10 inch and they all run away.


Does it shoot pepper-spray?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

wicked said:


> California is super strict on self defense. Read up because it's very easy to become the criminal.
> 
> Not sure why CA is so into protecting the perpetrator.


 Liberal votes.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

I haven't driven uber,lyft since March of last year. When I did, I had a black pepper spray sitting right inside the dashboard, a police baton in the door, and a glock 9 inside my left breast pocket which I had a permit for. I drove weekend nights and had to physically remove quite a few individuals for being rowdy or trying to steal someone's ride by pretending to be them. I'd rather get deactivated than robbed, kidnapped or killed.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Partition cage like the police car ...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Good a weapon as any to guarantee your incarceration, or when twisted from ur grip by the guy Behind U, ur funeral ⚰


Have you ever fired a firearm in your life? I have and trust me if I pull It out your dead in 1 second.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

blackjackross said:


> I carry two types of pepper spray and a Maglite 6D LED flashlight. You are totally justified in carrying a powerful flashlight to locate addresses in poorly lit areas as well as using it to diagnose/make emergency repairs to your vehicle in the case of a breakdown.
> 
> The LED light will temporarily blind an assailant if you use the strobe function. That and some pepper spray should give you sufficient time and opportunity to break contact and escape.
> 
> ...


I keep a long stemmed screw driver on the left of my drivers seat. After all, I had to install a new gas cap in the parking lot of the auto parts store recently. I had to pry the connector off of the original gas cap that was not closing well anymore. Then I had to screw down the connection of the new gas caps connector piece. A gas cap with out the link piece would have been easier. Cannot be driving in Chicago with a loose gas cap now could I.  If I am great at doing repairs I suppose the end of the screw driver might not feel too good for the passenger that was acting screwy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> Have you ever fired a firearm in your life? I have and trust me if I pull It out your dead in 1 second.


You watch too much TV and movies. Very rare for anyone to die in 1 second from being shot with a handgun.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I carry a box cutter and Trojans.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> You watch too much TV and movies. Very rare for anyone to die in 1 second from being shot with a handgun.


You don't die in 1 second but you have a bullet in you then your body goes in to instant shock your blood pressure rises and you bleed really fast your heart rate increases and you fade to black if you survive and it's a gut shot your in pain for about 1 year leg or arm penetration and it hits a bone it's a lifetime reminder. These are just the facts.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

My mother in law.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Never let anyone tell you what you can't defend your life with. It's none of their damn business but yours.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Condoms and a life jacket.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I just whip out that big 10 inch and they all run away.


????

.....or limp away....


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Mole said:


> You don't die in 1 second but you have a bullet in you then your body goes in to instant shock your blood pressure rises and you bleed really fast your heart rate increases and you fade to black if you survive and it's a gut shot your in pain for about 1 year leg or arm penetration and it hits a bone it's a lifetime reminder. These are just the facts.


Shock is not instantaneous. Depends on multiple factors if it even happens.

Where shot. Being grazed is being shot but no one will go into shock from it.

Caliber of bullet and the grain count. Type of bullet to. Hollow or full metal for example. The more damage quicker the shock.

Number of times shot. 5 holes spread out will induce shock faster than 15 bullets in one area.

Some shots are instantaneous: brain shot usually is. Brain stem always. Heart takes approximately 3 minutes. Person ya to suffocate with a heart shot. Spinal cord is instant paralysis.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> Shock is not instantaneous. Depends on multiple factors if it even happens.
> 
> Where shot. Being grazed is being shot but no one will go into shock from it.
> 
> ...


Have you ever been shot?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Do NOT carry anything in your car for protection.
> 
> Jail and prison is a fate worse than death. It's better to take a good ass whooping then get a felony conviction on one's record and prison time for a conviction of wrongfully using lethal force.
> 
> ...


How exacty will I be "prosecuted" if I carry?

And if you think I am going to let some thugass pound me into oblivion, you have got another think coming.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

wn100804 said:


> How exacty will I be "prosecuted" if I carry?
> 
> And if you think I am going to let some thugass pound me into oblivion, you have got another think coming.


Agreed.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wn100804 said:


> How exacty will I be "prosecuted" if I carry?
> 
> And if you think I am going to let some thugass pound me into oblivion, you have got another think coming.


You'd be lucky to be prosecuted. It's more likely you'll be bled dry in civil court.


----------

